# how to heat press logo on base of mug??



## newoldhand (May 17, 2009)

I would love to put a logo on the bottom of the mugs I make. I only have a mug press and platen press so I considered using water slide transfers. Would a plate press do the job, I am not sure if the press disk is small enough or would conform to the shape of the mug base.
Does a mug press have the ability to do this job? I have a mug king mug press.
How do you do it? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

No you can't put it on with a heat press, but what you can do is get something called Mates - which you can get from Conde or Bestblanks. They are sublimatable contact paper. I'm not sure what they're made of but you sublimate on them and then cut them out, peel off the backing and stick it on to whatever you want to stick it on to. Or you could get a pad printer.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Mates will not last on a mug... they are really just a sublimatable decal. I do not think they will hold up on a mug because of the dishwashing. We do use mates alot for trophies/awards.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

My experience has been that after the adhesive
sets on the mates material, it holds up well
in the dishwasher.


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

I would say you could pad print them.... or use like a burning brand? like they use for cows? heat it up to about 1500 degrees and press it on the bottom?


----------



## newoldhand (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Guy's
I will have to think about a pad printer as they run to 8 or 900 $. I like the idea of branding them, I'll try to hang around the local ranch at round-up time as my oven won't reach 1500 degrees!
Trying to get the mates sublimation paper here in the UK is impossible as the local suppliers list it as out of stock long term. I will see if condé will deliver.
Thanks again


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha Im not sure about 1500 degrees but it makes the metal red hot so its close to there


----------

